
Patchmap: Memory Efficient Hash Tables and Pseudorandom Ordering - signa11
https://1ykos.github.io/patchmap/
======
nullc
I'm fond of using interpolated search on hashed data. I've never tried it on
data with dynamic insertions/deletions.

I would have anticipated the cost of maintaining the sort making it not a
winner. Interesting to see that it can actually work out in practice!

